# Suche Spiel a la Little Fighter 2 für zwei Spieler



## doceddy (19. Februar 2007)

*Suche Spiel a la Little Fighter 2 für zwei Spieler*

grafgurke und ich spielen oft  little fighter2. obwohl das spiel so simpel ist, macht es derbst spaß. kennt ihr ähnliche games? sie müssen kostenlos und für 2 oder mehr spieler sein.

gruß
eddy


----------



## doceddy (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Suche Spiel a la Little Fighter 2 für zwei Spieler*


----------



## annon11 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Suche Spiel a la Little Fighter 2 für zwei Spieler*

Lemming Ball Z


----------



## rem5thnov (26. März 2007)

*AW: Suche Spiel a la Little Fighter 2 für zwei Spieler*



			
				doceddy am 19.02.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

>



Open Mortal 0.7,
"unblutige Persiflage des früheren Kampfsportspiels "Mortal Kombat", mit 16 spielbaren Foto-Charakteren." d.h., dass man mit Fotos seinen Charakter gestalten kann. 

Link:
http://apocalypse.rulez.org/~upi/Mortal/


----------



## rem5thnov (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche Spiel a la Little Fighter 2 für zwei Spieler*



			
				doceddy am 19.02.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

>


Ich weiss nicht ob du es kennst, bis hierhin kannte ich es auch nicht, aber dennoch hier ein Tipp:
*M.U.G.E.N*
"Was ist ein M.U.G.E.N?
M.U.G.E.N ist eine Engine, mit der man eigene Prügelspiele erstellen kann."
http://www.lupuz.de/M-U-G-E-N.550.html
weitere Infos
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.U.G.E.N
*HOW TO GET MUGEN*
http://kevinsmugen.ucoz.com


Spoiler



erfordert eine Registrierung (email/nickname/password)


oder
Mugen Download Seiten
http://www.bboard.de/board/ftopic-61268410nx16831-8.html
M.U.G.E.N in action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGQDOxnjIrg&mode=related&search=


----------

